# wood chip box distance



## smokehouse (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey all. I am getting my first smoker next weekend (Brinkmann Electric Gourmet). The smoker i am getting i was told to put something over the heating element to put my wood chip box on, so it dosen't sit directly on the heating element. I am looking for the correct distance away from the element. I don't want to be too close or not close enough. Any ideas?


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 18, 2006)

i put chips in foil pan-- i would cover with cheapo aluminum foil--
poke a few holes in cover---

then i set it pan directly on the heating element..

its like putting a pan on electric stove..
hope this helps


----------



## cheech (Dec 27, 2006)

What I use is an iron skillet and it sits on top of the element. Not sure why they said to not place it on the element


----------



## payson (Dec 28, 2006)

I was told that the cast iron smoker box would damage the element over time if it was in direct contact with it. Made sense when I heard it but is there any truth to it? Since hearing that I've been putting the smoker box on top of a pepper roasting rack that straddles the element. I squished it down so the smoker box rests about 1/4 of an inch above the element. Not sure if it's necessary after these replies though... anyone?  :?:


----------



## cheech (Dec 28, 2006)

Not sure what the real world says about cast iron on the element but in my world I have been doing it since 2004 with out any issues. 

Worst case I will need to replace my element which I got this one at Wally world for $25 and it has been working for over 2 years now and at price I will risk it.

If your element cost more you may want to look into it thought


----------



## payson (Dec 28, 2006)

"Worst case I will need to replace my element which I got this one at Wally world for $25 and it has been working for over 2 years now and at price I will risk it. "

Putting it that way makes my worries seem petty. By the way, when you refer to your element, is it simply an adjustable electric eye? If so, does it have a plastic casing and knob? Why doesn't it melt? What temps can/do you use it at?
Thanks!


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 28, 2006)

hello hello,
if your wood chips smoulder on top of pepper rsck---i dont under stand the worry??????


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 28, 2006)

I was told if you get your pan/box is too close to the electric junction (where coil meets wiring) the heat canâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t dissipate from the coil and cools off to protect circuit), so I just keep it toward other side, ats all!


----------



## cheech (Dec 28, 2006)

Payson, I just purchased a electric hot plate and yes it has adjustable knobs. Which I do use in order to keep the burner on longer. Usually do not have to adjust much just once during the winter and a few times in the summer


----------



## smokehouse (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey CHeech where did ya get the hot plate from and how many watts is it?


----------



## cheech (Dec 29, 2006)

I picked it up at Wally world. As for the watts, I am not sure I will check next time I get a moment. It is just a standard dual electrci burner hot plate


----------

